# Your Top 10 Fifth Symphonies!



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

If it's ok with the mods, I'll continue this series up to 9 or 10, it's kinda fun to make these lists.
What are, in your opinion, the greatest, or just your personal favorite_ fifth _symphonies?

Mine:
(after the easy 3-4 it's a bit harder to come with 10 great 5ths - specially since I didn't want to include the Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Shostakovitch war horses...)

1. Sibelius
2. Bruckner
3. Mahler
4. Prokofiev
5. Nielsen
6. Schubert
7. Scriabin (Prometheus)
8. Vaughan Williams
9. Bax
10. Raff (Leonore)

Honorary mentions: Myaskovsky, Glazunov, Honegger


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite 5th Symphonies:

1. Shostakovich
2. Sibelius
3. Mahler
4. Vaughan Williams 
5. Schubert
6. Mendelssohn "Reformation"
7. Nielsen
8. Prokofiev
9. Tchaikovsky
10. Beethoven (of course!)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

No. 1 is my highest ranked, down to 8. I do love all eight of them. I can't think of another 2 at this moment.

1. Beethoven
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Dvořák
4. Glazunov
5. Sibelius
6. Shostakovich
7. Nielsen
8. Raff


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Mahler
Sibelius
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Beethoven
Wellesz
Raff
Alfvén
Saygun 
Martinů


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Favorite Fifths (alphabetically):

Beethoven
Bruckner
Dvorak
Mahler
Mendelssohn ("Reformation")
Prokofiev
Schubert
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Vaughan Williams


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Beethoven
Mahler
Sibelius
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Nielsen

Schubert
Bruckner
Mendelssohn


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Inevitable. - Waiting for the favourite symphonies No. 42. - 

1. Bruckner!!!
2. Beethoven
3. Sibelius
4. Mahler
5. Prokofiev
6. Tchaikovsky
7. Dvorak
8. Nielsen
9. Shostakovich
10. Tubin


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1. Beethoven
2. Bruckner
3. Nielsen
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Shostakovich
6. Mendelssohn "Reformation"
7. Mahler
8. Raff "Lenore"
9. Sibelius
10. Lachner


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Equal number fiveses:

Sibelius
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Mahler
Shostakovich

Gotta love them equal number fiveses!

These are bubbling under, not quite on the same level as the majestic fiveses but still great.

Bruckner
Glazunov
Nielsen
Prokofiev
RVW


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Today:

*Chronologically:*
1. Beethoven
2. Prokofiev
3. Shostakovich
4. Saint-Saëns ("Organ")
5. Mahler
6. Sibelius
7. Mendelssohn ("Scottish")
8. Vaughan Williams
9. Tchaikovsky ("Manfred")
10. Nielsen

*By number:*
1. Beethoven
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Prokofiev
4. Shostakovich
5. Bruckner
6. Mahler
7. Sibelius
8. Arnold
9. Vaughan Williams
10. Nielsen


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here we go:

Vaughan Williams
Sibelius
Raff ('Lenore')
Shostakovich
Beethoven
Nielsen
Bruckner
Mahler
Bax
Huber ('The Fiddler of Gmund')
Honorable mention for Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Sallinen, Prokofiev, Schubert, Rautavaara and many others......


----------



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Shostakovich
Glazunov
Prokofiev
Mahler
Vaughan Williams
Dvorak
Sibelius
Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

1 through 10:

Beethoven
Sibelius
Mahler
Tchaikovsky
Prokofiev
Shostakovich
Dvorak
Raff
Vaughan Williams
Bruckner


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

RobertJTh said:


> your personal favorite_ fifth _symphonies


yes, Bruckner 5.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Melartin - Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia Brevis" in A minor, Op. 90 (1915)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82 (1921)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 5 in B major, "Solitude" (1933)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Mahler
Bruckner
Beethoven
Nielsen
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Shostakovich
Dvorak
Prokofiev
Mendelssohn


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Beethoven
Shostakovich
Henze
Vaughan-Williams
Prokofiev
Nielsen
Tchaikovsky
Silvestrov
Rochberg
Schnittke


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

1. Benjamin Frankel (1967)
2. Op.75 (1956) by Egon Wellesz
3. Humphrey Searle's Op.43 (1964)
4. "Hydriotaphia" (1973) by William Alwyn
5. Aubert Lemeland's Symphonie n°5 opus 124 pour orchestre a cordes (1986)
6. Alexandre Tansman (1942)
7. Symphony n°5 “Laphroaig” for 2 orchestras with live-electronics (1993) by Luc Brewaeys
8. Roger Sessions (1964)
9. Ernst Toch's 1963 Jephta, Rhapsodic Poem, Op. 89
10. Op.38 (1964) by Dag Wirén


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Prokofiev
Nielsen
Shostakovich
Simpson
Tubin
Mahler
Sibelius
Beethoven
Bruckner
Raff


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Reading these lists - it strikes me that most composers were really hitting their stride when they got to their 5th...


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Beethoven
Sibelius
Shostakovich
Mahler
Norgärd
Prokofiev
Silvestrov
Nielsen
Schnittke
Rochberg


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Schubert
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Vaughan Williams
Chavez
Mahler (even if just for the Adagietto)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Beethoven (*)
Mahler (*)
Bruckner (*)
Nørgård
Silvestrov
Honegger
Branca
Carl, Robert
Tchaikovsky
Dvořák

(*) No.5 is my favorite among each of these composer's symphonies.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Bruckner
2. Tchaikovsky (*)
3. Beethoven
4. Mahler
5. Shostakovich
6. Sibelius
7. Prokofiev (*)
8. Lachner (*)

contendors for 9th and 10th:

Santos
Tubin
Schubert
Alfven
Glazunov

(*) No.5 is my favorite among each of these composer's symphonies.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Of current or perennial interest to me in no particular order:

Schnittke
Weinberg
Prokofiev
Nielsen
Mahler
Myaskovsky
Shostakovich
Tchaikovsky
Vaughan-Williams
Beethoven


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

_The predictable:_
Beethoven
Mahler
Sibelius
Nielsen
Vaughan Williams

_The not-so-predictable:_
Rubbra
Tubin
Lloyd
Martinu
Parry


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> _The not-so-predictable:_
> Martinu


I forgot to add Martinu #5 to my list....good piece...


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

1. Bruckner
1. Mahler
1. Sibelius (three-way tie)
2. Beethoven
3. Mendelssohn (I've always loved it)
4. Shostakovich
5. Tchaikovsky
6. Dvorak
7. Nielsen
8. Prokofiev


----------



## scott.stucky48 (7 mo ago)

Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Piston
RVW
Holmboe


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Time for casual 6? ... Or 6 & violence?
Half a dozen of the other?










No 6, please - we're British.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

It's up, go post all those sexy sixths.


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

Tchaikovsky
Prokofiev
Nielsen
Dvorak
Beethoven
Shostakovich
Hartmann
Holmboe
Schnittke
Arnold


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven
Brahms
Sibelius
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Dvorak
Tchaikovsky
Mahler
Bruckner
Nielsen


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

*1. Nielsen*

Then these (in any order):

*Prokofiev
Shostakovich
Tchaikovsky
Holmboe
Dvorak
Schnittke
Arnold
Saygun
Beethoven*


----------

